# DVD Burning



## celticmoon14

Would anyone know of a good program to use in the burning of DVD's that I know will be worth the money.  We have the burner in our computer but every one we have tried is protected from copying.  I need something to block the protection that works well.  
Thanks!!


----------



## 72montecarlo

Well i can give you a link to a small program that works very well for ripping the dvd's to your computer. Its worked on every movie ive tried so far. It rips the whole movie around 5gb worth to your computer and from there you can use a seperate encoding program to do what you like. go here  and click on mirror 1.


----------



## Praetor

DVDShrink is both free and highly capable. It's also capable of dealing with DVD9 discs (for which there is no consumer available media)

You can get the program here: http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/dvd_rippers/dvd_shrink.cfm
Some guides here: http://www.afterdawn.com/guides/archive/dvd9_to_dvdr_with_dvd_shrink.cfm


----------



## Nephilim

Freeware such as DVD Decrypter and DVD Shrink both work as good or better than the pay programs out there. As a matter of fact many of the pay programs are nothing more than a collection of freeware tools that they charge for.

If you pay for any software I'd recommend putting your money towards Nero 6 Ultra which is a very stable and comprehensive burning package that includes Recode 2 which is very similar to DVD Shrink (it was actually written for Nero by the same guy that did Shrink).

A handy tool to have is DVD43. It's a small free app that runs in your system tray and disables the copy protection found on factory DVDs. It helps to run it when you encounter the rare title that gives Shrink encryption errors and is necessary for Recode since Recode doen't include a ripper of it's own. Here's a link:

http://dvd43.com/

You'll also need the patin-coffin layer for DVD43 to work:

http://www.mtc-comp.com/vso/patin-couffin_setup.exe


----------



## Praetor

Should note that the old version of DVD43 is free while, if im not mistaken, the newer version(s) are NOT free. There is not much of a difference (if any) between the older and newer versions, so go with the free one! (of course with DeCSS via Decryptor and SmartRipper you wont run into encryption errors)


----------



## Nephilim

The main difference between the new and old versions of DVD43 is that the new one doesn't need patin-coffin to run 

Ver. 1.4 is the free one and anything ver. 2 will ask you to pay for it.


----------



## Praetor

> The main difference between the new and old versions of DVD43 is that the new one doesn't need patin-coffin to run


Its arguable that with the PC-ASPI that the results are more reliable as the device is accessed at a much lower level (of abstraction) .. a moot point really when it comes to region-control/css but something important when it comes to SecurROM backups.... im getting off topic......


----------



## Nephilim

What are you on about now? You just _have_ to get in the last word don't you


----------



## Praetor

LOL no, just making a point in favor the free version


----------



## flip218

Another good program that removes copy protection is AnyDVD($39).


----------

